
Periscope Annouces a New Feature to Compete with Facebook Live - lavasa
http://www.technowize.com/periscope-ceo-kayvon-beykpour-wants-save-periscope-streams-permanently/
======
pjdorrell
Much of the charm of Periscope is the ability to watch different people doing
and saying random stuff.

I haven't yet watched a Facebook live video. Possibly this is because none of
my Facebook "friends" has ever made a live video, or perhaps I don't sit on my
Facebook news feed enough to notice if one of them did. Periscope, by
contrast, shows you live videos on its default screen, and _nothing else_.

A lot of Periscope content is very disposable. The value lies in the live-ness
of the videos. Replays can be interesting, but they are secondary. Live video
is more "real", because it can't be edited or faked (at least not very easily,
and it's impossible to fake live responses to viewers' comments).

If I could choose just one improvement to make to Periscope, it would be to
give the user some control over the parameters of the algorithm that
determines visibility of new videos on the main list, for example to give
priority to specified hashtags. The current algorithm, whatever it is, tends
to favour youth over age, probably as a function of the normal human reaction
to physical attractiveness (many viewers will continue to watch a new video
simply because they like looking at the broadcaster's face, and this will
affect the algorithm's decision to highlight that video in the main list for
other users of the app).

~~~
lysp
Facebook live has mostly been for approved accounts. So famous people and news
organisations for example.

They used those accounts as a limited beta so to speak rather than releasing
it to millions of people instantly. So that probably has to do with why it's
slow in the uptake.

And yes the app interface leaves a lot to be desired. It really needs to have
that completely overhauled.

Example - sort by distance, last created, most viewers, longest duration, etc

Also when you go into a broadcast and then jump out, the whole list refreshes
including counts which makes it very hard to use.

------
drivebyops
Justin.tv should've never closed down

It was quite nice with functionality and steaming from your mobile

It could've continued to coexist with twitch

~~~
a_small_island
I used to watch murder mysteries, seinfeld, and shark tank on JTV.

Good times.

------
6stringmerc
This a neat development, but as a relatively frequent Periscope user (~2
broadcasts a week, usually music or cooking related) I already have my app set
up to save my video to my device upon completion. That way I can download it,
toss it in a video editor, add Title/Credits text, maybe even add a different
audio file (if recorded separately, which sometimes happens) and then save for
the web. This gives me a bit of time to think about what I might want to use.

While useful to some, I'm not sure I'll be very into the functionality. I
mean, I do tend to have things 'set up' rather than just doing a random
broadcast. It's just that editing, to me, is still an important facet in
content creation (where appropriate).

------
GFischer
I wonder if they're using the MediaRecorder API, or if it's some custom
solution.

[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2016/01/mediarecor...](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2016/01/mediarecorder?hl=en)

~~~
jgh
No they're probably just muxing the video stream to an MP4 or something on the
server side while the broadcast is happening.

------
overcast
Interesting. Honestly forgot all about Periscope. I tried it out day one to
mess around with my day to day stuff, and I really haven't heard anything
about it since.

------
throwaway6497
Facebook Live will decimate Periscope. They should have sold when they had a
chance. Too little too late.

~~~
mrdrozdov
Periscope was acquired by Twitter.

"Twitter Confirms Periscope Acquisition, And Here’s How The Livestreaming App
Works"

[http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/13/how-periscope-
works/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/13/how-periscope-works/)

~~~
swampthinker
Amazing how Twitter squandered their many-month advantage.

